# Insider reports claim that New Super Mario Bros. U will be coming to the Switch



## The Catboy (Aug 18, 2018)

Why not just make a new Mario game that's enjoyable? New Super Mario Bro was just meh and meh. It wasn't really a _bad_ _Mario_ game, it was just soulless.


----------



## Xzi (Aug 18, 2018)

Aww c'mon Nintendo, you know we want Mario Maker on Switch more.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 18, 2018)

Just port NSMBDS and we'll be okay. NSMBU was a disappointment through and through.


----------



## bowser (Aug 18, 2018)

I'd love to see what they name it as.

New Super Mario Bros  U  Deluxe + New Super Luigi  U  Deluxe


----------



## Glyptofane (Aug 18, 2018)

Is it really necessary to port this when they just churn out NSMB games as it is? I mean, I was expecting a new, but overall unimpressive game in the series for Switch at the very least.


----------



## VitaType (Aug 18, 2018)

Now I wonder if they will call it New Super Mario Bros. Switch or if there is still a chance for a original NSMB entry on the system. If that rumour is true at all of course.


----------



## Reploid (Aug 18, 2018)

You don't have to be an insider to tell that switch gonna get pastgen port.


----------



## MarkDarkness (Aug 18, 2018)

Still wonder what the deal of not porting Mario Maker is. They could port it and release alongside their Online service to... you know... provide a system that doesn't suck to catalogue maps and such.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 18, 2018)

New super mario bros DS, New Super Mario bros 2 3DS. New Super Mario bros Wii, New Super Mario bros WII U, New Super Luigi U, & Mario Maker, all in one collection $60, please nintendo. You can do it!


----------



## DeslotlCL (Aug 18, 2018)

This is quite disgusting. I can tolerate other wii u ports, hell, i even would have loved a 3d world port, but this? Eh. Let the fucking new series die.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 18, 2018)

Meh, no thanks.


----------



## renes2 (Aug 18, 2018)

Is the Nintendo Switch a First and Third Party Port Machine?

If 1 New Game is released, there are 5 Ports from in der Games lol


----------



## Shubshub (Aug 18, 2018)

Why not just create New Super Mario Bros Switch, It'd only take 5 minutes to create all the totally unique features for it. /s


----------



## XDel (Aug 18, 2018)

3D Mario World should be priority here.


----------



## bowser (Aug 18, 2018)

The Switch is getting only ports and Indies. Hell even Zelda BotW was a port.


----------



## SpongeFreak52 (Aug 18, 2018)

I wonder if the lack of a stylus is why we haven't seen Mario Maker get brought over yet. Or do a lot of level creators prefer button controls?


----------



## Ericthegreat (Aug 18, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Why not just make a new Mario game that's enjoyable? New Super Mario Bro was just meh and meh. It wasn't really a _bad_ _Mario_ game, it was just soulless.


I agree, also tho it was enjoyable I think there was 1 difficult level.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Aug 18, 2018)

It doesn't take a genius to know that 3D World is next after this.


----------



## Deleted member 412537 (Aug 18, 2018)

e.e I'd rather see Super Mario Galaxy.


----------



## DuoForce (Aug 18, 2018)

I'm a sucker for 2D Mario, but c'mon Nintendo why port this and not make a new entry?


----------



## Lazyboss (Aug 18, 2018)

Now I know why they called the Switch a "*Port*able console"


----------



## Viri (Aug 18, 2018)

http://www.vgchartz.com/platform/47/wii-u/

Here is why it's getting ported, and why U instead of World. Though, it's pretty obv that World is next.


----------



## pedro702 (Aug 18, 2018)

why nsmbu? they got mario 3d world and mario maker wich are much better to port...


----------



## oji (Aug 18, 2018)

It's sad that after the initial series of awesome new games a whole next year is just Portendo, I literally have nothing to play on my Switch, all those old Wii U titles aren't old enough to buy again and indies aren't justify a lackluster library. More & more reasons to hack console instead of paying for an already not so long ago bought titles at a full price.


----------



## Viri (Aug 18, 2018)

pedro702 said:


> why nsmbu? they got mario 3d world and mario maker wich are much better to port...


Because, it's the second best selling game on the Wii-U. It sold very well on a dead console like Wii-U, and takes very little effort to port over. And it's a Mario game, and it'll probably outsell its Wii-U counterpart.


----------



## pedro702 (Aug 18, 2018)

Viri said:


> Because, it's the second best selling game on the Wii-U. It sold very well on a dead console like Wii-U, and takes very little effort to port over. And it's a Mario game, and it'll probably outsell its Wii-U counterpart.


it literaly the same as any nsmb game, they can make a new one with very little effort really.

Its one of those games that hasn't got anything unique, and a  new entry is far better.


----------



## wurstpistole (Aug 18, 2018)

That's no surprise and I really hope they'll port 3D World too.


----------



## DuoForce (Aug 18, 2018)

wurstpistole said:


> That's no surprise and I really hope they'll port 3D World too.


I would die


----------



## eriol33 (Aug 18, 2018)

I find this to be one of the most boring entry of super Mario Bros series


----------



## Viri (Aug 18, 2018)

pedro702 said:


> it literaly the same as any nsmb game, they can make a new one with very little effort really.
> 
> Its one of those games that hasn't got anything unique, and a  new entry is far better.


None of that matters to Nintendo, it's the second best selling game on the Wii-U, and that's all that matters to them. It takes more effort for someone to get out of bed, than it does for them to slap this game on the Switch. Also, it's a Mario game, easy money, and it holds people over until they add more Mario games.

It doesn't take Nostradamus to have seen this coming, and it's really obv that World is next.


----------



## pedro702 (Aug 18, 2018)

Viri said:


> None of that matters to Nintendo, it's the second best selling game on the Wii-U, and that's all that matters to them. It takes more effort for someone to get out of bed, than it does for them to slap this game on the Switch. Also, it's a Mario game, easy money, and it holds people over until they add more Mario games.
> 
> It doesn't take Nostradamus to have seen this coming, and it's really obv that World is next.


well galaxy games sold really well and yet still no  hd port wich would be very easy since just hd resolution and textures.

but yeah i guess for people taht dont have a wiiu they can have a complet nsmb series aaswhell.

i skipped captain toad and i will skip this one, for donkey kong i dont have the wiiu version so im waiting for a switch price version price dro so in afew months i may buy it used.


----------



## DuoForce (Aug 18, 2018)

Viri said:


> it's really obv that World is next.


3D World is the best Mario so I hope you're right


----------



## wurstpistole (Aug 18, 2018)

If they port Xenoblade X as well, we have all of the worthwhile Wii U titles on Switch  or did I forget anything - BOTW, Donkey Kong, hypothetical NSMBU and 3D World, and Xenoblade X. Yeah, Mario Maker but that will somehow come eventually. I mean, we have no stylus but we have touchscreen and you can get a capacitive touchscreen stylus that is intended for tablets or phones for a few bucks. Maybe they'll even bundle one with the game.


----------



## MiiJack (Aug 18, 2018)

Bet it will be Newer Super Mario Bros.


----------



## DuoForce (Aug 18, 2018)

MiiJack said:


> Bet it will be Newer Super Mario Bros.


Funny because it's already a mod


----------



## Viri (Aug 18, 2018)

pedro702 said:


> well galaxy games sold really well and yet still no  hd port wich would be very easy since just hd resolution and textures.


No idea. But if I recall, they actually did try to port Mario Galaxy 2 to the 3DS, to see how well it would run, and look. Nintendo said Mario looked like a "speck" he was too small on the screen, and they dropped it.


----------



## pedro702 (Aug 18, 2018)

Viri said:


> No idea. But if I recall, they actually did try to port Mario Galaxy 2 to the 3DS, to see how well it would run, and look. Nintendo said Mario looked like a "speck" he was too small on the screen, and they dropped it.


3ds is not switch or wiiu and they never ported it.

also selling well doesnt make much diference really.

splatoon sold well and they made a sequel instead of port.
xenoblades sold ok and they made a sequel instead of port.
smash sold well and we got a sequel instead of a port.


----------



## DuoForce (Aug 18, 2018)

Viri said:


> No idea. But if I recall, they actually did try to port Mario Galaxy 2 to the 3DS, to see how well it would run, and look. Nintendo said Mario looked like a "speck" he was too small on the screen, and they dropped it.


source?


----------



## Slackot (Aug 18, 2018)

I honestly don't really care that much since porting a game is probably easy and doesn't cost a lot of resources. That aside, I really hope this doesn't kill the idea of an original 2D Mario game, since I would love to see one soon.

NSMBU is the best out of the series, in my opinion though other people say it isn't mostly because of how stale the series has become over the years.

I would've liked to see 3D world instead.


----------



## Viri (Aug 18, 2018)

pedro702 said:


> 3ds is not switch or wiiu and they never ported it.
> 
> also selling well doesnt make much diference really.
> 
> ...


Because, all those games got sequels, Nintendo tries to do once a year thing, to not oversaturate(which sounds funny when talking about Nintendo) a game. Also, Splatoon and Smash made their counterparts inferior.


DuoForce said:


> source?


https://www.destructoid.com/no-mario-galaxy-2-on-3ds-because-mario-would-be-a-speck--216983.phtml


----------



## pedro702 (Aug 18, 2018)

Slackot said:


> I honestly don't really care that much since porting a game is probably easy and doesn't cost a lot of resources. That aside, I really hope this doesn't kill the idea of an original 2D Mario game, since I would love to see one soon.
> 
> NSMBU is the best out of the series, in my opinion though other people say it isn't mostly because of how stale the series has become over the years.


its the worst one by far nsmb ds and wii are amazing, the 3ds one is pretty crappy so is this one, fr me the wii one is by far the best one.


----------



## DuoForce (Aug 18, 2018)

pedro702 said:


> its the worst one by far nsmb ds and wii are amazing, the 3ds one is pretty crappy so is this one, fr me the wii one is by far the best one.


DS>U>Wii>3DS


----------



## pedro702 (Aug 18, 2018)

Viri said:


> Because, all those games got sequels, Nintendo tries to do once a year thing, to not oversaturate(which sounds funny when talking about Nintendo) a game. Also, Splatoon and Smash made their counterparts inferior.
> 
> https://www.destructoid.com/no-mario-galaxy-2-on-3ds-because-mario-would-be-a-speck--216983.phtml


i alwys love people saying this about nintendo...

there is only one 3d mario game per console with the wii as an exception.
there is only one 2d mario game per console.(nes exception)
there is only one smash per console.
one mario kart per console.

basically nintendo only releases one game per console generation of each type and people complain that there are too many ...


----------



## DuoForce (Aug 18, 2018)

pedro702 said:


> i alwys love people saying this about nintendo...
> 
> there is only one 3d mario game per console with the wii as an exception.
> there is only one 2d mario game per console.(nes exception)
> ...


Well we sure as hell ain't getting 2 smash games on Switch unless they do Melee HD


----------



## pedro702 (Aug 18, 2018)

DuoForce said:


> Well we sure as hell ain't getting 2 smash games on Switch unless they do Melee HD


yeah and yet any company makes like 3 or 4 per console and no one complains i mean god of war got like 4 games on ps3, uncharted got 3, halo got 4, gears of war got 4 and so on, many critically acclaimed series have 3 and 4 games on a console and no one complains lol.


----------



## Spider_Man (Aug 18, 2018)

Comes as no surprise Nintendo recycling the same games.

Why Nintendo rely on gimmicks to make it's consoles sell, forget the gimmicks and you see the same shit that's been on all systems before it, and then see third party is limited or no that all... So far it's limited again or old ports of ps3/360 or delayed ports.

Well done nintendont lets hear you promise better support for the 5th time when you release your next last ten revamp console.


----------



## hamohamo (Aug 18, 2018)

seems not like a very good idea. but since it's a port they've got nothing to lose.


----------



## Vieela (Aug 18, 2018)

Why not literally make a new NSMB game??? Porting this from an older generation is pointless tbh


----------



## XDel (Aug 18, 2018)

What would be really cool is if they used the "New" engine or what ever they call it, to create a MarioVania Adventure title instead of the level based routine we are used to. Or, do an over world map, with separate levels in there own areas with area theme etc. But you have to back track once you have certain power ups (which you don't loose if injured), etc. etc. It really gave the Wonder Boy series the kick in the butt it needed, and I can see it being every bit as fun within the Mario universe.


----------



## ov3rkill (Aug 18, 2018)

I'm still surprised they're not announcing or releasing Wonderful 101. It's a great game. It's pretty much obvious they're releasing every game Wii U had. I hope they're going to do it soon.  Or a sequel or whatever.


----------



## Song of storms (Aug 18, 2018)

It's the same New Super Mario Bros that came out for the Wii U, just for another console.


New Super Mario Bros No U


----------



## Taleweaver (Aug 18, 2018)

Meh .. In itself, I don't mind. It barely takes any resources, so it's not like there's anything lost. 
It would  however, be a pretty lazy attempt. I mean ... Creating a 2D Mario game is so easy that there's even a game about the editor. If anything: levels created therein should be able to inspire even better levels..


----------



## Carnelian (Aug 18, 2018)

And people say it will beat the PS2 and PS4...


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Aug 18, 2018)

I'd rather we see a new one. I actually quite like the New Super Mario Bros. games. I find them fsr more difficult than the more recent 3D Mario games. Though I've only played NSMB and NSMB Wii.


----------



## Skittyusedcovet (Aug 18, 2018)

I never got around to buying and playing New Super Mario Bros on my wii u and I might pick it up when it comes out because of the portability. I’m still hoping that they will port over Tokyo Mirage Sessons to the switch. I own it on my wii u, but I would gladly pay for it again.


----------



## gameboy (Aug 18, 2018)

the only way i see this coming is FREE WITH NETWORK SUBSCRIPTION. I owned the wiiu deluxe edition with super luigi u and it was still just as boring. I think its because the music was so repetitive and bland i didnt feel anything wrong with the gameplay though.


----------



## leon315 (Aug 18, 2018)

Innocent kids: is this Switch's Wild scavenger on Wiiu's dead body??

Nintendo: Yes it is.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Aug 18, 2018)

Boy, oh boy,
Nintendo now goes too far with porting over games. Recently, a lot of people conplained about how the NSMB-series didn't age very well and how some of them come off as "lame".
But if they want to make a "lame" game, al least announce a new game with new things.
Porting over this game with 2 or 3 new small things is lazy and is a way Nintendo can make a few quick bucks.

*Nintendo, if this rumour is true, please cancel it.*


----------



## |<roni&g (Aug 18, 2018)

Another worthless port for first time players only, what about us who owned the WiiU? Think we want to buy the same crap over and over again.
Mk8 releasing twice in a row was bad enough, now this along with all the other worthless ports.

Killing Rom sites/gaming history, releasing the same games over and over again and wanting you to pay for online for their old, small library of games? 
Screw Nintendo


----------



## Clydefrosch (Aug 18, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Why not just make a new Mario game that's enjoyable? New Super Mario Bro was just meh and meh. It wasn't really a _bad_ _Mario_ game, it was just soulless.



Because there's a limit on how many times you can make someone run from left to right through a series of obstacles.
Also only a few million ever got to play this.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



|<roni&g said:


> Another worthless port for first time players only, what about us who owned the WiiU? Think we want to buy the same crap over and over again.
> Mk8 releasing twice in a row was bad enough, now this along with all the other worthless ports.
> 
> Killing Rom sites/gaming history, releasing the same games over and over again and wanting you to pay for online for their old, small library of games?
> Screw Nintendo



its not like there aren't dozens of games not on the wiiu.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 18, 2018)

Clydefrosch said:


> Because there's a limit on how many times you can make someone run from left to right through a series of obstacles.
> Also only a few million ever got to play this.


The thing is, it's not that the games aren't fun, it's that the "New" series just was soulless from the start. They felt like games Nintendo had to make just to have a 2D Mario platformer on the system and nothing more. Yet on the same systems you can find Mario games that have so much life, despite technically being a respin of another Mario game. The lack of care in the New games is just painfully obviously when playing them, especially when you compare them to the other Mario games.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Aug 18, 2018)

So, in short,

we got tricked by Nintendo to buy the Nintendo Switch because we hated the Wii U, so they're going to port over a bunch of Wii U games while also at the same time terminating rom sites so everyone will go ahead and pay for Switch Online so we can play these games?

*In other words: We're buying a portable Wii U with roms with it.

Off-topic, I also want to friendly remind you that the Wii (U) version of Super Mario Bros is just a rom FOUND ON A ROM-WEBSITE.
A Wii-modder extracted the rom and found out the rom used the exact same headers as roms found on the web.*


----------



## GensokyoIceFairy (Aug 18, 2018)

how did I manage to be so cancer


----------



## smf (Aug 18, 2018)

pedro702 said:


> it literaly the same as any nsmb game, they can make a new one with very little effort really.



It sounds like you don't have direct experience of how much effort is required.



pedro702 said:


> Its one of those games that hasn't got anything unique, and a  new entry is far better.



Or maybe you'd hate it more.


----------



## limpbiz411 (Aug 18, 2018)

Screw that game, where is Mario Maker instead?


----------



## Rune (Aug 18, 2018)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> New super mario bros DS, New Super Mario bros 2 3DS. New Super Mario bros Wii, New Super Mario bros WII U, New Super Luigi U, & Mario Maker, all in one collection $60, please nintendo. You can do it!


A "New Super Mario All-Stars"? I'd like that.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Aug 18, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> The thing is, it's not that the games aren't fun, it's that the "New" series just was soulless from the start. They felt like games Nintendo had to make just to have a 2D Mario platformer on the system and nothing more. Yet on the same systems you can find Mario games that have so much life, despite technically being a respin of another Mario game. The lack of care in the New games is just painfully obviously when playing them, especially when you compare them to the other Mario games.



i dont know in what universe you played the new series, but over here, everyone was pretty happy about them


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 18, 2018)

Clydefrosch said:


> i dont know in what universe you played the new series, but over here, everyone was pretty happy about them


A universe where apparently my post has more likes than the OP and I feel like that says a lot.


----------



## pedro702 (Aug 18, 2018)

smf said:


> It sounds like you don't have direct experience of how much effort is required.
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe you'd hate it more.


you can literaly make a new nsmb game on mario maker so yeah they got the engine maker so no its not that hard to make a nsmb game...


----------



## Rune (Aug 18, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> A universe where apparently my post has more likes than the OP and I feel like that says a lot.


If it means anything, I totally agree with you. All the "New" games felt very lifeless and kinda bland. None of them were memorable either. I mean, if you ranked all the Mario games, not one of the "New" ones would even make the top 10.

For me, Super Mario World is still the benchmark for 2D Mario games, with Mario Bros 3 a close second.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Aug 18, 2018)

SpongeFreak52 said:


> I wonder if the lack of a stylus is why we haven't seen Mario Maker get brought over yet. Or do a lot of level creators prefer button controls?


When the switch first came out I said Nintendo should have kept the dual system+handheld setup of the wiiu. Having a handheld keyboard for scribblenauts is much better than using the dials to type words. Also super mario maker without a gamepad and stylus is never going to happen.
I wish they would come out with something allowing us to use a second switch to connect to a docked switch to imitate the wiiu setup.


----------



## magico29 (Aug 18, 2018)

come on Nintendo stop the bullshit and release the beast from it cage,METROID PRIME 4.


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Aug 18, 2018)

I predict Sonic Boom: Rise of Lyric Deluxe

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Giga_Gaia said:


> It doesn't take a genius to know that 3D World is next after this.


No sanic boom ftw


----------



## pedro702 (Aug 18, 2018)

Rune said:


> If it means anything, I totally agree with you. All the "New" games felt very lifeless and kinda bland. None of them were memorable either. I mean, if you ranked all the Mario games, not one of the "New" ones would even make the top 10.
> 
> For me, Super Mario World is still the benchmark for 2D Mario games, with Mario Bros 3 a close second.


final boss battle of NSMB wii is very memorable for me, probably my favorite final boss fight on all 2d mario games imo.


----------



## brunocar (Aug 18, 2018)

i'll never get the hate for the NSMB series, but NSMBU wasnt the most interesting of the series, if it wasnt because of the amount of content i would consider it the worst of the bunch, then again NSMB 2 exists, fuck that game.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 18, 2018)

this is a decent game.  I do like it.  in fact, I've been through it enough times that I have all star coin locations memorized.  however, I'm not sure if I'll buy this again.  I bought dkc tropical freeze, because I absolutely love dkc but do I love this?  I bought all of my games on the wii u digitally, so I was unable to sell them back once piracy was possible.  I'm a bit reluctant with all these switch ports.  :-/


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 18, 2018)

This is one game that doesn't need to be ported, it's very forgettable.


----------



## WaluigiMan (Aug 18, 2018)

Ah man not another port just give us a new game nintendo


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 18, 2018)

I liked this game but not enough to buy it a second time


----------



## godreborn (Aug 18, 2018)

what is it about the switch that's made it so successful if Nintendo is porting over all its games that were unsuccessful to begin with?


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 18, 2018)

godreborn said:


> what is it about the switch that's made it so successful if Nintendo is porting over all its games that were unsuccessful to begin with?


Better marketing and it's portability


----------



## Justinde75 (Aug 18, 2018)

...why


----------



## mightymuffy (Aug 18, 2018)

Yeah it wasn't THAT bad, seemed to be more aimed for multiplayer laffs, and was a blast playing with the missus/2 kids, but quite forgettable in single player mode... a NSMAll-Stars sounds better, bundling in the other 2, but again I wouldn't end up buying it, just like I'm not forced to buy this. Hopefully the 'delay' we're seeing in getting Mario Maker is to give us extra content ehh..
Would also not mind seeing 3D World, or 3D All-Stars with Land thrown in (again though, not sure I'd buy it  )


----------



## gamecaptor (Aug 18, 2018)

My guess is they don’t want to cause any confusion with Odyssey, so they’ll release the 2D Wii U game this year and the 3D Wii U game next year.

It’s definitely not a matter of IF the 3D game will come to Switch, just a matter of WHEN.

Personally I enjoyed both the MARIO games on Wii U and will happily buy again.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 18, 2018)

Giga_Gaia said:


> It doesn't take a genius to know that 3D World is next after this.



I'd rather we didn't


----------



## smf (Aug 18, 2018)

pedro702 said:


> you can literaly make a new nsmb game on mario maker so yeah they got the engine maker so no its not that hard to make a nsmb game...



I'm pretty sure nintendo has better development tools than mario maker for making levels and drawing graphics.

But it would be pretty brain dead of them to release mario maker first.


----------



## pedro702 (Aug 18, 2018)

godreborn said:


> what is it about the switch that's made it so successful if Nintendo is porting over all its games that were unsuccessful to begin with?


games werent unsuccessfully... the wiiu only sold 13 million how does a game that sold 7 million on a 13 million install base unsuccessful?

basicaly 50% of everyone who owned a wiiu owned this game and most of the other ports, success is measured with install base not with overall sales.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



smf said:


> I'm pretty sure nintendo has better development tools than mario maker for making levels and drawing graphics.
> 
> But it would be pretty brain dead of them to release mario maker first.


it would be good if they did an all in one package

snmbu+nslu + mario maker all in one it would actually fit style-wise and graphic wise imo.


----------



## hug0-a7x (Aug 18, 2018)

"New" Super Mario Bros


----------



## graeme122 (Aug 18, 2018)

bowser said:


> The Switch is getting only ports and Indies. Hell even Zelda BotW was a port.


I wonder why it's mostly ports and Indie titles, serious Q.


----------



## jt_1258 (Aug 18, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Why not just make a new Mario game that's enjoyable? New Super Mario Bro was just meh and meh. It wasn't really a _bad_ _Mario_ game, it was just soulless.


Well...it's not necasarilly a bad game but rather it's just the same carbon copy game as new super mario bros ds and all other iterations. It's just started to get dull having the same thing over and over again. A sequel that is very similar to its predacesor can work as seen with Super Mario Galaxy, but when you do it as many times as they have with the new super mario bros series well.....it starts to get old


----------



## GensokyoIceFairy (Aug 18, 2018)

Wasn't SMG2 supposed to be like DLC or something at first


----------



## supergamer368 (Aug 18, 2018)

This game wasn’t that bad (unlike the DS and 3DS games, and unlike the better Wii game) bu I’d like to see a new 2D Mario game. If they’re after re-releases, I’d rather it be NSMB Wii. That one was the best. Of course, if mayyybe Nintendo could port over Mario Galaxy as well, that’d be amazing.


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 18, 2018)

I question nintendo decisions on porting certain games like captain toad and this garbage while they could have ported plenty of other far better games like mario sunshine / smg 1&2, or the 2 updated ports of zelda tp/ww. Even 3d world would have been a far better choice.


----------



## tbb043 (Aug 18, 2018)

yay. another fucking port...



XDel said:


> 3D Mario World should be priority here.



Or you know, a new game like a 3D world 2.  Play wii u games on a wii u...


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 18, 2018)

lol more ports

if you have a Wii U you dont need a switch.


----------



## MarkDaPirate (Aug 18, 2018)

Just port 3D world already!


----------



## cagycee (Aug 18, 2018)

kikongokiller said:


> Just port NSMBDS and we'll be okay. NSMBU was a disappointment through and through.


New Super Mario Bros Wii was good too. No?


----------



## Bungee_Cord (Aug 18, 2018)

3d world gets shafted yet again... even though its better than NSMBU.


----------



## deinonychus71 (Aug 18, 2018)

bowser said:


> The Switch is getting only ports and Indies. Hell even Zelda BotW was a port.


If BoTW is a port then all the multiplatform games are ports of each other.

And it was released on two consoles at the same time, which automatically gets rid of all the usual arguments against ports (double dipping and shit).

This whole anti-port propaganda is getting more and more ridiculous.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 18, 2018)

deinonychus71 said:


> If BoTW is a port then all the multiplatform games are ports of each other.
> 
> And it was released on two consoles at the same time, which automatically gets rid of all the usual arguments against ports (double dipping and shit).
> 
> This whole anti-port propaganda is getting more and more ridiculous.


BOTW was designed for the Wii U then later ported.

BOTW is a Wii U game.

Almost every single Wii U exclusive is on the Switch...i agree this port propaganda is getting outta hand.


----------



## deinonychus71 (Aug 18, 2018)

ip60 said:


> BOTW was designed for the Wii U then later ported.
> 
> BOTW is a Wii U game.


It does not matter what it was initially developped for. A LOT of games are initially developped for one console and later adapted.
We as the consumer got it the same day on switch and wii u. Trying to diminish a game by using the "omg its a port" wildcard on BotW is over ridiculous.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 18, 2018)

deinonychus71 said:


> It does not matter what it was initially developped for. A LOT of games are initially developped for one console and later adapted.
> We as the consumer got it the same day on switch and wii u. Trying to diminish a game by using the "omg its a port" wildcard on BotW is over ridiculous.


I'm sorry you are such a fanboy that you cannot see the issue.


----------



## deinonychus71 (Aug 18, 2018)

ip60 said:


> I'm sorry you are such a fanboy that you cannot see the issue.



No I obviously can't. I still have all my Wii U games and when BotW came out I decided to get it on switch.
Apparently having the choice of the platform is bad now!
Please enlight me! What is that huge issue you're talking about .


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 18, 2018)

deinonychus71 said:


> No I obviously can't. I still have all my Wii U games and when BotW came out I decided to get it on switch.
> Apparently having the choice of the platform is bad now!
> Please enlight me! What is that huge issue you're talking about .


The Switch 3 exclusive games. 

A year and a half after release. 

No problem for the fanboy though.


----------



## deinonychus71 (Aug 18, 2018)

ip60 said:


> The Switch 3 exclusive games.
> 
> A year and a half after release.
> 
> No problem for the fanboy though.



So your only argument is that a console is worthy if its got enough exclusives? Well poor Xbox One...

But anyway:
Arms, Odyssey, Aces, Kirby, Octopath, Splatoon 2. Dare I say Labo? 1.2 switch for the troll.
With Party, Ultimate and Lets Go coming this year.
You know throwing fanboy at people doesnt make you right automatically, especially when being factually wrong.

So after debunking your "argument" the last thing left is "you're a fanboy". Oh no I'm deeply hurt.

But sure you guys keep bitching about ports that don't impact you while expecting a first party to release exclusives every month cause you know... every first party does that obviously *sarcasm sarcasm*.

Maybe the "non fanboys" should keep their expectations in check, or at least in the same level as for other first parties of other consoles and above all stop complaining that new generations can access games they didnt have access before.
That fanboy is patiently waiting for gamecube, n64 and wii games to be ported next


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 18, 2018)

deinonychus71 said:


> So your only argument is that a console is worthy if its got enough exclusives? Well poor Xbox One...
> 
> But anyway:
> Arms, Odyssey, Aces, Kirby, Octopath, Splatoon 2. Dare I say Labo? 1.2 switch for the troll.
> ...


The Xbox One X is the best platform for 3rd party games.

The Switch is the worst.

Labo....lmao


----------



## deinonychus71 (Aug 18, 2018)

ip60 said:


> The Xbox One X is the best platform for 3rd party games.
> 
> The Switch is the worst.
> 
> Labo....lmao



So now we swifted from first party exclusive to define a console to third parties. Interesting.

Well. Im sorry, if you bought a switch expecting the graphically intensive games of xbox/ps4, you made a serious mistake but you're the only one responsible.

If you want the full experience of gaming its switch + xbox one || ps4 || pc. Nintendo isnt even denying it while partnering with Microsoft.

Im pretty happy with all the rogue likes available on switch, and the graphic intensive games on ps4/pc.

Console wars are absurd.


----------



## DuoForce (Aug 18, 2018)

pedro702 said:


> you can literaly make a new nsmb game on mario maker so yeah they got the engine maker so no its not that hard to make a nsmb game...


Bitch please Mario Maker doesn't even have fucking slopes


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 18, 2018)

deinonychus71 said:


> So now we swifted from first party exclusive to define a console to third parties. Interesting.
> 
> Well. Im sorry, if you bought a switch expecting the graphically intensive games of xbox/ps4, you made a serious mistake but you're the only one responsible.
> 
> ...


I bought a Switch expecting first part exclusives, that's it. As any sane person would.

They have failed to deliver on the only thing i expected.

Nothing too do with consoles wars.


----------



## deinonychus71 (Aug 18, 2018)

ip60 said:


> I bought a Switch expecting first part exclusives, that's it. As any sane person would.
> 
> They have failed to deliver on the only thing i expected.



Botw is a first party exclusive to Nintendo. It got released on a dying nintendo console and on a new nintendo console. The same day. Its still a brand new game that you can enjoy and that many people enjoyed on both supports.

And there are first party exclusives to switch only. The list of games mentionned above + a lot of good games to come, including one at the top of sales even though its still a preorder.
And promises of Metroid 4, core pokemon games etc.

You're just expecting way too much way too fast. No other first party delivers quality that fast. Its just not realistic.


----------



## Glyptofane (Aug 18, 2018)

ip60 said:


> I bought a Switch expecting first part exclusives, that's it. As any sane person would.
> 
> They have failed to deliver on the only thing i expected.
> 
> Nothing too do with consoles wars.


It is seriously getting out of hand not only from Nintendo, but with third parties using Switch as a dumping ground for full priced ports as well.

I'm okay with some of it, like if it's a game with some major online component such as Mario Kart 8 and I suppose Mario Maker with some added features would be acceptable, but these ports need to release at $40 max. 

The whole thing is just shaping up to be such a wasted opportunity for everyone involved, all the way down to the consumer.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Aug 18, 2018)

Can we _please_ stop complaining about Nintendo porting titles to the Switch and actually contribute to the discussion? Complaining will get you _nowhere_. This is actually good because, as we all know, the Wii U didn't sell that well. This gives people who didn't own the console a chance to play these games or people who like replaying games (like me) a chance to play through the game again! Unlike some of you, I actually enjoyed this game and I'd be rather excited to see it ported to Nintendo Switch.

The only thing missing IMO is Super Mario Maker.


----------



## DuoForce (Aug 18, 2018)

sks316 said:


> Can we _please_ stop complaining about Nintendo porting titles to the Switch and actually contribute to the discussion? Complaining will get you _nowhere_. This is actually good because, as we all know, the Wii U didn't sell that well. This gives people who didn't own the console a chance to play these games or people who like replaying games (like me) a chance to play through the game again! Unlike some of you, I actually enjoyed this game and I'd be rather excited to see it ported to Nintendo Switch.
> 
> The only thing missing IMO is Super Mario Maker.


We have the right to criticize.  Why can't Nintendo fanboys take negative feedback?
>Brony
Opinion discarded


----------



## YugamiSekai (Aug 18, 2018)

ip60 said:


> The Xbox One X is the best platform for 3rd party games.
> 
> The Switch is the worst.
> 
> Labo....lmao


Imagine thinking the Xbox One is the best at anything


----------



## DuoForce (Aug 18, 2018)

kprovost7314 said:


> Imagine thinking the Xbox One is the best at anything


This.  Xbox One is the worst system ever.  The best setup is PC + PS4.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Aug 18, 2018)

DuoForce said:


> We have the right to criticize. Why can't Nintendo fanboys take negative feedback?


Because said "negative feedback" is mostly just complaining about ports and not contributing to the discussion.


DuoForce said:


> >Brony
> Opinion discarded


*And what the fuck is wrong with bronies? We're people too, you know.*


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 18, 2018)

deinonychus71 said:


> Botw is a first party exclusive to Nintendo. It got released on a dying nintendo console and on a new nintendo console. The same day. Its still a brand new game that you can enjoy and that many people enjoyed on both supports.
> 
> And there are first party exclusives to switch only. The list of games mentionned above + a lot of good games to come, including one at the top of sales even though its still a preorder.
> And promises of Metroid 4, core pokemon games etc.
> ...


BOTW is a Wii U game.


kprovost7314 said:


> Imagine thinking the Xbox One is the best at anything


I don't have to imagine, it factually is.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DuoForce said:


> This.  Xbox One is the worst system ever.  The best setup is PC + PS4.


XB1 is the strongest console ever.

You're feelings are irrelevant.


----------



## DuoForce (Aug 18, 2018)

sks316 said:


> *And what the fuck is wrong with bronies? We're people too, you know.*


What the fuck is wrong with grown men who like TV shows made for little girls?  Grown ass men who still watch MLP don't deserve to be taken seriously

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



ip60 said:


> XB1 is the strongest console ever.
> 
> You're feelings are irrelevant.


Have fun with you're exclusives!  Oh wait....


----------



## PrincessLillie (Aug 18, 2018)

DuoForce said:


> What the fuck is wrong with grown men who like TV shows made for little girls? Grown ass men who still watch MLP don't deserve to be taken seriously


Let people enjoy what they want to, as long as it doesn't hurt anyone else. I know people have different opinions, but bronies don't deserve to be mistreated because of what they enjoy, even to the extent that they want to commit suicide. Trust me, there are worse people in the world that deserve your hate.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 18, 2018)

DuoForce said:


> What the fuck is wrong with grown men who like TV shows made for little girls?  Grown ass men who still watch MLP don't deserve to be taken seriously
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


XB1 is the best 3rd party platform...most games are 3rd party.

I have a PS4 and Switch for exclusives.


----------



## DuoForce (Aug 18, 2018)

sks316 said:


> Let people enjoy what they want to, as long as it doesn't hurt anyone else. I know people have different opinions, but bronies don't deserve to be mistreated because of what they enjoy, even to the extent that they want to commit suicide. Trust me, there are worse people in the world that deserve your hate.


Pretty sure you're mental if you enjoy a series made for fucking little girls


----------



## PrincessLillie (Aug 18, 2018)

DuoForce said:


> Pretty sure you're mental if you enjoy a series made for fucking little girls


PSA: MLP wasn't made just with little girls in mind. When Lauren Faust rebooted the series, she planned to make a series that the whole family could enjoy, and she did just that.


----------



## DuoForce (Aug 18, 2018)

ip60 said:


> XB1 is the best 3rd part platform...most games are 3rd party.


No it's not, you guys have next to no exclusives.  PS4 has far more exclusives coming out.  Literally every Xbox game worth playing is either on PS4/PC


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 18, 2018)

DuoForce said:


> No it's not, you guys have next to no exclusives.  PS4 has far more exclusives coming out.  Literally every Xbox game worth playing is either on PS4/PC


I have a ps4 for the exclusives, i play everything else on XB1 because it's a much stronger console with a much better controller.

It's not? please do explain how the XB1 is not the strongest current console?


----------



## DuoForce (Aug 18, 2018)

ip60 said:


> I have a ps4 for the exclusives, i play everything else on XB1 because it's a much stronger console with a much better controller.
> 
> It's not? please do explain how the XB1 is not the strongest current console?


Dualshock is lightyears better than the Xbone controller.  Just because the Xbox has better specs doesn't make it a better system than the PS4


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 18, 2018)

DuoForce said:


> Dualshock is lightyears better than the Xbone controller.  Just because the Xbox has better specs doesn't make it a better system than the PS4


lmao

yes actually better specs does make it the better system, quite literallyinfact.

The Dualshock 4 is awful.


----------



## DuoForce (Aug 18, 2018)

ip60 said:


> lmao
> 
> yes actually better specs does make it the better system, quite literallyinfact.
> 
> The Dualshock 4 is awful.


Specs don't define a console, the games do.

Dualshock 4 is great you just have shit taste


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 18, 2018)

DuoForce said:


> Specs don't define a console, the games do.
> 
> Dualshock 4 is great you just have shit taste


But i have a PS4 for those games, so why would i play everything else on the weaker console and not the superior one with a better controller?


----------



## DuoForce (Aug 18, 2018)

ip60 said:


> But i have a PS4 for those games, so why would i play everything else on the weaker console and not the superior one with a better controller?


Dualshock 4. Also you should sell your Xbone for a PC


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 18, 2018)

DuoForce said:


> Dualshock 4. Also you should sell your Xbone for a PC


I don't play games on PC never have never will.

XB1 controller is much better than the DS4. 

lol...


----------



## Sakitoshi (Aug 18, 2018)

sks316 said:


> Can we _please_ stop complaining about Nintendo porting titles to the Switch and actually contribute to the discussion? Complaining will get you _nowhere_. This is actually good because, as we all know, the Wii U didn't sell that well. This gives people who didn't own the console a chance to play these games or people who like replaying games (like me) a chance to play through the game again! Unlike some of you, I actually enjoyed this game and I'd be rather excited to see it ported to Nintendo Switch.
> 
> The only thing missing IMO is Super Mario Maker.


The "ports are good because more people can play them!!!1!!!1!!" argument is utterly stupid.
If you want to play certain game from certain platform you go and buy that game and that platform, not just sit in your ass waiting for a port.
Is not like old consoles and games stop working or disappear once the succesor comes out.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Aug 18, 2018)

Sakitoshi said:


> The "ports are good because more people can play them!!!1!!!1!!" argument is utterly stupid.
> If you want to play certain game from certain platform you go and buy that game and that platform, not just sit in your ass waiting for a port.
> Is not like old consoles and games stop working or disappear once the succesor comes out.


Yes, but consoles can be expensive. If you already have one console that a game is being ported to, why go out and spend hundreds of dollars on the console it originally released on just to play that one game? Think of people on a budget.


----------



## MushGuy (Aug 18, 2018)

DuoForce said:


> Pretty sure you're mental if you enjoy a series made for fucking little girls


Nobody complained about men liking Sailor Moon.

>Age: 17
Well, figures. You're still too young to understand.


----------



## deinonychus71 (Aug 18, 2018)

Sakitoshi said:


> The "ports are good because more people can play them!!!1!!!1!!" argument is utterly stupid.
> If you want to play certain game from certain platform you go and buy that game and that platform, not just sit in your ass waiting for a port.
> Is not like old consoles and games stop working or disappear once the succesor comes out.



Are we allowed not to share that opinion?
Why would you buy a dying console if everything is coming on a better one?

Seriously people logic is terrifying sometimes. There is NOTHING utterly stupid about wanting games on upgraded hardware. However it IS childlish to bitch about things that dont even affect you. 
You dont want the game you dont buy it. No need to be selfish about it.
People vote with their wallet and people are showing Nintendo (and other companies) they want these games on newer hardware. The end.



ip60 said:


> BOTW is a Wii U game.



No its not. Its at best a multiplatform game. Your same biased logic that you apply for the xbox should apply here.
Alas just with all your following posts you're turning opinions into facts. So there's no point with you.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 18, 2018)

deinonychus71 said:


> Are we allowed not to share that opinion?
> Why would you buy a dying console if everything is coming on a better one?
> 
> Seriously people logic is terrifying sometimes. There is NOTHING utterly stupid about wanting games on upgraded hardware. However it IS childlish to bitch about things that dont even affect you.
> ...


Yes it is.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Aug 18, 2018)

sks316 said:


> Yes, but consoles can be expensive. If you already have one console that a game is being ported to, why go out and spend hundreds of dollars on the console it originally released on just to play that one game? Think of people on a budget.


if you are so on a budget then you wouldn't have money for a single console let alone games to use on it.
also if you happen no not be too poor, old consoles aren't costly (a ps2 costs as much as a new current gen game) and are easily hackable to play the games for free, "but that's pirating!" sure it is, but no one is getting money for old games so you can pirate away without feeling guilty for the devs not getting paid.


----------



## AutumnWolf (Aug 18, 2018)

But why?! NSMBU feels so un-inspired and not fun to play (Unlike NSMBW)


----------



## PrincessLillie (Aug 18, 2018)

Sakitoshi said:


> if you are so on a budget then you wouldn't have money for a single console let alone games to use on it.
> also if you happen no not be too poor, old consoles aren't costly (a ps2 costs as much as a new current gen game) and are easily hackable to play the games for free, "but that's pirating!" sure it is, but no one is getting money for old games so you can pirate away without feeling guilty for the devs not getting paid.


The "no one is getting money for old games so you can pirate away without feeling guilty for the devs not getting paid" argument has always bugged me. Virtual Console and ports exist for a reason.


----------



## deinonychus71 (Aug 18, 2018)

ip60 said:


> Yes it is.


No need for argument is your motto, right?

If only you knew how many of these xbox games are initially developed on ps4... (and vice-versa)
BUT THEY'RE ALL PORTS THEN?? OWO OH NO.

Absurd.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 18, 2018)

deinonychus71 said:


> No need for argument is your motto, right?
> 
> If only you knew how many of these xbox games are initially developed on ps4... (and vice-versa)
> BUT THEY'RE ALL PORTS THEN?? OWO OH NO.
> ...


BOTW was developed for the Wii U then ported to the Switch.

This is a fact.

Who is the one without a argument?

i would love to know which Xbox exclusives were initially developed for the PS4? do share.


----------



## kumikochan (Aug 18, 2018)

DuoForce said:


> Dualshock is lightyears better than the Xbone controller.  Just because the Xbox has better specs doesn't make it a better system than the PS4


The dualshock is not a better controller then the xbox one controller. If that were the case then the Nintendo switch, steam and so forth wouldn't copy the xbox one design and use the same design as the dualshock instead wich they aren't


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 18, 2018)

kumikochan said:


> The dualshock is not a better controller then the xbox one controller. If that were the case then the Nintendo switch, steam and so forth wouldn't copy the xbox one design and use the same design as the dualshock instead wich they aren't


I hope Sony switches designs next time around. The XB1 controller is fantastic.


----------



## kumikochan (Aug 18, 2018)

ip60 said:


> I hope Sony switches designs next time around. The XB1 controller is fantastic.


To be fair, I like the 360 controller more then I do the xbox one controller. The only thing that I like more about the xbox one controller is the D-pad and the lt and the rt


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 18, 2018)

kumikochan said:


> To be fair, I like the 360 controller more then I do the xbox one controller. The only thing that I like more about the xbox one controller is the D-pad and the lt and the rt


Disagree 360 is nice but the Dpad sucks and it's too small. XB1 controller fits perfect in my hands. For me it's the best controller ever finally beating out the wavebird.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Aug 18, 2018)

deinonychus71 said:


> Are we allowed not to share that opinion?
> Why would you buy a dying console if everything is coming on a better one?


why buy a snes, ps2 or hell, any old console that people are ACTIVELY BUYING AS WE SPEAK?
maybe I'm not the best guy to ask that question, buy playing those games as originally intended is one of the reasons if said game is available on a modern platoform.



deinonychus71 said:


> Seriously people logic is terrifying sometimes. There is NOTHING utterly stupid about wanting games on upgraded hardware. However it IS childlish to bitch about things that dont even affect you.
> You dont want the game you dont buy it. No need to be selfish about it.
> People vote with their wallet and people are showing Nintendo (and other companies) they want these games on newer hardware. The end.


you are right about having old games on modern hardware being good, but you see more and more people demanding that kind of treatment for every game they happen to have missed like if it was mandatory for devs to do it instead of doing what they can to play that game that they have so badly to play and go get it.
it doesn't help that often times it is a cheap excuse for developers to not put any effort whatsoever in their games. they are just blindly copy/pasting what was successful in the past to get a quick buck.

if you think this doesn't affect people that want new games you are wrong. developers have to allocate part of their resources to making those ports making the development of new games slower or non existent if they happen to be a small studio.
also that "wallet vote" system is kinda flawed, ports are (smartly I must say) released in the middle of no mayor releases to fill gaps, what does people do then? but them so they have something to do while waiting the new games that is what they really want to play. is like offering orine to a thirsty man in the middle of a desert, he need the water and isn't gonna complain about it no matter what it is until he gets to his destination or he dies.



sks316 said:


> The "no one is getting money for old games so you can pirate away without feeling guilty for the devs not getting paid" argument has always bugged me. Virtual Console and ports exist for a reason.


indeed they have a reason, turn in a quick buck for little to no effort.


----------



## deinonychus71 (Aug 18, 2018)

ip60 said:


> BOTW was developed for the Wii U then ported to the Switch.
> 
> This is a fact.
> 
> Who is the one without a argument?



Well, if you actually want to point someone's lack of arguments you kinda need to acknowledge the original argument first, and THEN answer to that argument. Not circling back and pulling a retroboy whenever you can.

So let's try again. 
- Both games were released for both supports at the SAME TIME.
- A LOT of games are first developed on ONE CONSOLE and then near the end of the development cycle are PORTED to other consoles. And then later on PC (most of the time it's later).

The simple fact that it's released at the same time makes the usual anti-port argument IRRELEVANT. Because there is no "double dipping" involved. It's both games, made ready for both platforms AT THE SAME TIME.
Hence why your definition of "PORT" (with all its negative connotation) is absolutely dishonest. A port is when a game is first release on a platform, and then ported to another one. FighterZ is a port, BotW is a multiplatform release just like TP was.
You could play BotW on switch the same day you could on Wii U, and knowing there's a Wii U version or what platform the initial development targeted has no consequence at all, and have no impact on one's personal enjoyment of a new game.


----------



## orangy57 (Aug 18, 2018)

Call me a cynic, but _really_? Like sure the Wii u wasn't popular but like Nintendo, it's a new super Mario Bros title. You really can't put in the time to slap together eight worlds and call it a new game? It's like I paid 300 dollars for a new console just to be force-fed old titles I've already played? Like I wouldn't be mad if like nobody wanted it but everyone is fine with this. We're literally not getting new titles and instead having Nintendo spit out a port and make even more money.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Glitchk0ud1001 (Aug 18, 2018)

And still no Playable Princess Peach


----------



## kumikochan (Aug 18, 2018)

I would love a super Mario bro's 2 remake !


----------



## Burorī (Aug 18, 2018)

AmI the only one that likes that game ?


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 18, 2018)

cagycee said:


> New Super Mario Bros Wii was good too. No?


I never got a chance to play NSMBW, but it looks far more entertaining.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Aug 18, 2018)

kumikochan said:


> I would love a super Mario bro's 2 remake !


It's called super mario all-stars or super mario advance if you want it portable.

EDIT: if you said it sarcastically then it's even more sad.


----------



## DuoForce (Aug 18, 2018)

GameCarton said:


> AmI the only one that likes that game ?


No, the people who dislike are the MASSIVE minority since 2D Mario sells like hotcakes


----------



## kumikochan (Aug 18, 2018)

Sakitoshi said:


> It's called super mario all-stars or super mario advance if you want it portable.
> 
> EDIT: if you said it sarcastically then it's even more sad.


No i really like that game


----------



## XDel (Aug 19, 2018)

tbb043 said:


> yay. another fucking port...
> 
> 
> 
> Or you know, a new game like a 3D world 2.  Play wii u games on a wii u...



Or a Mariovania which was my other suggestion.


----------



## RobXcore (Aug 19, 2018)

bowser said:


> I'd love to see what they name it as.
> 
> New Super Mario Bros  U  Deluxe + New Super Luigi  U  Deluxe



& Knuckles


----------



## Fusion (Aug 19, 2018)

I guess this will be called Ultimate Edition instead.


----------



## CeeDee (Aug 19, 2018)

XDel said:


> Or a Mariovania which was my other suggestion.


Naaaah, every new 2D platform game these days seems to be Metroidvania. Overdone.


----------



## XDel (Aug 19, 2018)

CeeDee said:


> Naaaah, every new 2D platform game these days seems to be Metroidvania. Overdone.



Sure, but they are a huge minority when compared to the number of level based games that there are out there. And besides, it's not necessarily the quality, it's the quality. Make it good, people will want to play it, level based, Vania, based, or what ever it is.


----------



## CeeDee (Aug 19, 2018)

XDel said:


> Sure, but they are a huge minority when compared to the number of level based games that there are out there. And besides, it's not necessarily the quality, it's the quality. Make it good, people will want to play it, level based, Vania, based, or what ever it is.


Not that I've noticed, at least recently. Maybe they're just not as prevalent on the market, but it seems to me, as of late, and especially in the indie scene, that for every level-based platformer there's a few Metroidvanias.


----------



## XDel (Aug 19, 2018)

CeeDee said:


> Not that I've noticed, at least recently. Maybe they're just not as prevalent on the market, but it seems to me, as of late, and especially in the indie scene, that for every level-based platformer there's a few Metroidvanias.



For sure, it's a recent trend, I guess I"m just coming from a near 40 year history of gaming experience. I've been Metroidvania famished until lately, though sadly, not many of the recent offerings have impressed me. Believe me, I feel ya, but I still believe a MarioVania could be pulled off and pulled off well. As a matter of fact, Mario World had a couple elements of this.


----------



## jt_1258 (Aug 19, 2018)

GensokyoIceFairy said:


> Wasn't SMG2 supposed to be like DLC or something at first


ehh...I don't think there were even any nintendo games that had dlc
though I believe guitar hero and rock band games are some of the few examples of games with dlc on the wii


----------



## CeeDee (Aug 19, 2018)

XDel said:


> For sure, it's a recent trend, I guess I"m just coming from a near 40 year history of gaming experience. I've been Metroidvania famished until lately, though sadly, not many of the recent offerings have impressed me. Believe me, I feel ya, but I still believe a MarioVania could be pulled off and pulled off well. As a matter of fact, Mario World had a couple elements of this.


Indeed. It's more a recent thing, and back years ago level-based platformers were everywhere. Just look at SNES/Genesis era releases... Recently is what I mean by Metroidvanias, though - stuff like Axium Verge, Hollow Knight, Dead Cells recently. 
Meanwhile, for level-based games you don't have many recent offerings, stuff like Cuphead and Freedom Planet, perhaps, along with Nintendo's own offerings.


----------



## SSG Vegeta (Aug 19, 2018)

I'm very happy about this because this kinda makes up for the lack of WiiU backwards compatibility on the Nintendo Switch.


----------



## CeeDee (Aug 19, 2018)

SSG Vegeta said:


> I'm very happy about this because this kinda makes up for the lack of WiiU backwards compatibility on the Nintendo Switch.


Yes, and this way, you get to rebuy all the games over again! Isn't it great!?


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 19, 2018)

They seriously couldn't just make a new NSMB game? These games are already the epitome of lazy, porting one is a new low.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Aug 19, 2018)

I'd much rather see 3D World getting ported than this.
Super Mario Maker I can see being announced alongside the Online Service Direct just to try to pull as many people as possible to their shitty service.

But where Nintendo is really dropping the ball hard is by not porting Wind Waker and Twilight Princess HD to the Switch.
But on second thought, they might do so just to pad out the dev time until a new Zelda comes out.

Come one, Shitendo, just package Wind Waker, Twilight Princess, alongside both Ocarina of Time and Majora's Mask from the 3DS but all in HD for the Switch, and you'll shit money for a year guaranteed.


----------



## SSG Vegeta (Aug 19, 2018)

CeeDee said:


> Yes, and this way, you get to rebuy all the games over again! Isn't it great!?



No because I believe that Nintendo could've added WiiU backwards compatibility to the Switch but only in the dock. But if the ports aren't too expensive then I'm game.


----------



## MK73DS (Aug 19, 2018)

I like the fact that Nintendo is porting Wii U games on Switch. I don't have a Wii U (because it's a Wii U) but I still want to enjoy the few games it has to offer.


----------



## x65943 (Aug 19, 2018)

MK73DS said:


> I like the fact that Nintendo is porting Wii U games on Switch. I don't have a Wii U (because it's a Wii U) but I still want to enjoy the few games it has to offer.


But for those of us who bought the wiiu back in 2012 and the switch at launch - it continues to feel like a kick in the face for sticking with Nintendo all this time.

Like - at least let us enjoy our games on the switch that we already bought. I bought Mario Kart 8 again on the switch and the fact that they didn't even add any new stages is just unforgivable. I know they didn't pretend to do anything but churn out a lazy port - however it's still just that.

$120 to Nintendo between those two games and it left a sour taste in my mouth.


----------



## pedro702 (Aug 19, 2018)

ShadowOne333 said:


> I'd much rather see 3D World getting ported than this.
> Super Mario Maker I can see being announced alongside the Online Service Direct just to try to pull as many people as possible to their shitty service.
> 
> But where Nintendo is really dropping the ball hard is by not porting Wind Waker and Twilight Princess HD to the Switch.
> ...


i would prefer _Skyward Sword_ hd since its the only 3d zelda that wasnt remastered yet and it could have a new control scheme too alongside the regular one.


----------



## bluhacks (Aug 19, 2018)

Hopefully this means we will also see a Super Mario Maker port too.


----------



## Sem112 (Aug 19, 2018)

With every new WiiU port the doubt about my Switch purchase keeps growing. I played all these games on the WiiU already, make new ones Nintendo! Odyssey was amazing and I still have to try the new tennis game but that's about it for *new* switch games.


----------



## Obveron (Aug 19, 2018)

It's like Nintendo don't want customers from Wii-u owners.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 19, 2018)

are they going to call it new super mario bros. "u" or new super mario bros. "switch"?  lol


----------



## pedro702 (Aug 19, 2018)

godreborn said:


> are they going to call it new super mario bros. "u" or new super mario bros. "switch"?  lol


funny thing smash bros for wiiu  we called it ssb4  and now on switch they made smash bros ultimate wich is ssbu lol


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 19, 2018)

CeeDee said:


> Yes, and this way, you get to rebuy all the games over again! Isn't it great!?



Despite the fact that no one is coerced into actually rebuying them, but I digress.


----------



## SSG Vegeta (Aug 19, 2018)

MK73DS said:


> I like the fact that Nintendo is porting Wii U games on Switch. I don't have a Wii U (because it's a Wii U) but I still want to enjoy the few games it has to offer.



There are alot of WiiU games that I missed out on purpose because I knew that they would come out on the Switch so I agree & the only that I'll miss on the WiiU is the gamepad


----------



## supermist (Aug 19, 2018)

I'd rather they do a compilation like New Super Mario Bros - All Stars. Include the 5 NSMB titles on it. That'd be worth a buy.


----------



## pedro702 (Aug 19, 2018)

supermist said:


> I'd rather they do a compilation like New Super Mario Bros - All Stars. Include the 5 NSMB titles on it. That'd be worth a buy.


i would prefer nsmbu+nsluigiu+mario maker all in one


----------



## mgrev (Aug 19, 2018)

I mean it's nice to get this. Although i really hope they will release another "New" mario bros game in the future. I'll still pick this up though, cause i never had a wii u


----------



## ftftt (Aug 19, 2018)

A remake?


----------



## DaniPoo (Aug 19, 2018)

MarkDarkness said:


> Still wonder what the deal of not porting Mario Maker is. They could port it and release alongside their Online service to... you know... provide a system that doesn't suck to catalogue maps and such.



Well easy, they don't want to release all the great Wii U games for the switch all in the same year.
They have already released some great titles this year. My bet is that they are saving some stuff for later to keep to gold flowing.
I think they are aware that people wan't mario maker, and so I believe it will happen. Just not now..
They know that it's expensive to host the servers for it and I would not be surprised if they wait until they make a profit on the online service.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 19, 2018)

will there be a 5th player?
you know, the one creating those block with card symbols


----------



## nando (Aug 19, 2018)

nintendo making me regret the wii u every day.


----------



## Pluupy (Aug 19, 2018)

bowser said:


> The Switch is getting only ports and Indies. Hell even Zelda BotW was a port.


The Zelda games are always kind of a port on home consoles. I think it's because of their awkward development timeframe that just so happens to place them inbetween generations. Makes me hope Skyward Sword gets an HD port to Switch.


----------



## Vyvoro (Aug 19, 2018)

thats cool i guess


----------



## THYPLEX (Aug 20, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Why not just make a new Mario game that's enjoyable? New Super Mario Bro was just meh and meh. It wasn't really a _bad_ _Mario_ game, it was just soulless.


A 7 out of 10 Mario game , in my opinion

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Lazyboss said:


> Now I know why they called the Switch a "*Port*able console"


Oh you

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Carnelian said:


> And people say it will beat the PS2 and PS4...


Only a drunk people could have said that

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Rune said:


> If it means anything, I totally agree with you. All the "New" games felt very lifeless and kinda bland. None of them were memorable either. I mean, if you ranked all the Mario games, not one of the "New" ones would even make the top 10.
> 
> For me, Super Mario World is still the benchmark for 2D Mario games, with Mario Bros 3 a close second.


Super Mario World ?
I would say Mario Bros 3 , despite being in the previous console 
Obviously it's my taste , nothing more

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Glitchk0ud1001 said:


> And still no Playable Princess Peach


That sucks

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



ShadowOne333 said:


> I'd much rather see 3D World getting ported than this.
> Super Mario Maker I can see being announced alongside the Online Service Direct just to try to pull as many people as possible to their shitty service.
> 
> But where Nintendo is really dropping the ball hard is by not porting Wind Waker and Twilight Princess HD to the Switch.
> ...


Wow , i can't wait to play al this new games !


----------



## smf (Aug 20, 2018)

deinonychus71 said:


> If BoTW is a port then all the multiplatform games are ports of each other.



Not of each other, of the original. You may or may not know which the original is.



deinonychus71 said:


> It does not matter what it was initially developped for. A LOT of games are initially developped for one console and later adapted.



It can matter. i.e. If a game started out on ps2 and was ported to ps3 without going back and increasing texture resolution.

Ports aren't inherently bad, only bad ports are bad.



Pluupy said:


> The Zelda games are always kind of a port on home consoles. I think it's because of their awkward development timeframe that just so happens to place them inbetween generations. Makes me hope Skyward Sword gets an HD port to Switch.



They seem to take an entire console generation to build them, so it's inevitable it will change between consoles. Nintendo & Microsoft are pretty good at making it easy to port between console generations. Sony SDKs are very different. When the new console becomes available then it's easy to get budget to port it, once it's out and the team has disbanded then it's much harder.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 20, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Why not just make a new Mario game that's enjoyable? New Super Mario Bro was just meh and meh. It wasn't really a _bad_ _Mario_ game, it was just soulless.


Well, in this case, i think Portendo does fit
Go ahead guys, i allow you to say it


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 20, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Well, in this case, i think Portendo does fit
> Go ahead guys, i allow you to say it


So why don't we call the PS4 a "Portstation 4" when games are ported to that? Or Portbox one? Other systems have just many ports as the Switch, yet no one calls them out.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 20, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> So why don't we call the PS4 a "Portstation 4" when games are ported to that? Or Portbox one? Other systems have just many ports as the Switch, yet no one calls them out.


Ikr
Its just that i got annoyed by people saying Portendo when it wasnt Nintendos decision to port the game
For this one, i wont be annoyed because it do is Nintendos decision

As for other console, im not a fan of ps or xb
But yea, im pretty sure they do have many port
So yea, i wonder, why no Portbox or Portstation


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Aug 20, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> So why don't we call the PS4 a "Portstation 4" when games are ported to that? Or Portbox one? Other systems have just many ports as the Switch, yet no one calls them out.



At least for the PS4... it's not called Portstation because it has a steady flow of non-port exclusives. The Switch has a stead flow of... well... ports. It's quite simple to understand and is a pretty accurate term.


----------



## deinonychus71 (Aug 20, 2018)

Sakitoshi said:


> why buy a snes, ps2 or hell, any old console that people are ACTIVELY BUYING AS WE SPEAK?
> maybe I'm not the best guy to ask that question, buy playing those games as originally intended is one of the reasons if said game is available on a modern platoform.



That's kind of the whole point. You have the choice. You can choose to hunt for old hardware if you want, but you have access to these games on new hardware if you want too. Everyone wins and it's especially true for the case of a failed Wii U.
The complains come from those who don't want people to be given a choice... okay they didn't want them, so they don't have to get them. Why adding the complains?



Sakitoshi said:


> you are right about having old games on modern hardware being good, but you see more and more people demanding that kind of treatment for every game they happen to have missed like if it was mandatory for devs to do it instead of doing what they can to play that game that they have so badly to play and go get it.
> it doesn't help that often times it is a cheap excuse for developers to not put any effort whatsoever in their games. they are just blindly copy/pasting what was successful in the past to get a quick buck.


Again. I just don't understand how that's a bad thing. Some people want older games in newer consoles (we hear people ask a LOT for VC for example) and the devs do or won't do it. What's the matter for people who weren't interested in the first place?
The last part of your message makes me think that because it's easy money, it's necessarily a bad thing. I call that a win-win personally. Having a new version of a game you already own come out doesn't magically remove your ownership of the game on a older console.



Sakitoshi said:


> if you think this doesn't affect people that want new games you are wrong. developers have to allocate part of their resources to making those ports making the development of new games slower or non existent if they happen to be a small studio.
> also that "wallet vote" system is kinda flawed, ports are (smartly I must say) released in the middle of no mayor releases to fill gaps, what does people do then? but them so they have something to do while waiting the new games that is what they really want to play. is like offering orine to a thirsty man in the middle of a desert, he need the water and isn't gonna complain about it no matter what it is until he gets to his destination or he dies.


You're right, but we also don't how the percentage of a main team being using for these ports. More often than not outsourcing is being used. Is it the case here? I honestly can't tell. Although I will agree that indeed if the majority of a main team is used for ports there's an issue.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Aug 20, 2018)

deinonychus71 said:


> That's kind of the whole point. You have the choice. You can choose to hunt for old hardware if you want, but you have access to these games on new hardware if you want too. Everyone wins and it's especially true for the case of a failed Wii U.
> The complains come from those who don't want people to be given a choice... okay they didn't want them, so they don't have to get them. Why adding the complains?
> 
> 
> ...



The problem is that new retail games are very few and far between. NES wasn't port after port after port after port after port after port after port after port after port & had plenty of new games coming out. SNES was the same, as was the N64, GameCube, DS, Wii, 3DS and Wii U. The Switch gets primarily ports. Continually. With very, very few new retail tiles being made for it. Ports aren't bad in themselves, the problem people have with the Switch is the severe lack of NEW titles. Hence the entire Portendo thing. And as I stated in my prior post, it makes perfect sense. There's like 10 exclusives worth having on the Switch, and a few of those are iffy. The rest are ports (not including any exclusive indies). Not to mention most are ports of games that are many years old. If barely gets ports of new games because of its inferior specs. Those things are where the problems lie. Not so much in ports themselves. It's that it receives PRIMARILY ports. Hence Portendo. And the title fits accordingly.


----------



## deinonychus71 (Aug 20, 2018)

D34DL1N3R said:


> The problem is that new retail games are very few and far between. NES wasn't port after port after port after port after port after port after port after port after port & had plenty of new games coming out. SNES was the same, as was the N64, GameCube, DS, Wii, 3DS and Wii U. The Switch gets primarily ports. Continually. With very, very few new retail tiles being made for it. Ports aren't bad in themselves, the problem people have with the Switch is the severe lack of NEW titles. Hence the entire Portendo thing. And as I stated in my prior post, it makes perfect sense. There's like 10 exclusives worth having on the Switch, and a few of those are iffy. The rest are ports (not including any exclusive indies). Not to mention most are ports of games that are many years old. If barely gets ports of new games because of its inferior specs. Those things are where the problems lie. Not so much in ports themselves. It thar itreceives PRIMARILY ports. Hence Portendo. And the title fits accordingly.



Well. First off, there -are- games that releases first on switch console (excluding pc) like Monster Boy and the Cursed Kingdom or even Hollow Knight, so it's not exactly a one way street.

And second, I think the problem is less with Nintendo (for a single company, they release a LOT of new games, let's be honest) and more with some third parties and their constant rush for horsepower and graphics.
But the problem is here I think, people constantly compare the switch with the ps4/xbox while in fact I think it would be more fair to compare it to mobile gaming. Whether you like it or not, Nintendo does not care about competing with the Xbox and PS4, it's by design and advertised as such. People who understand that and bought a switch knowing that are happy with what it does: Ports and Nintendo exclusives.
If you bought the switch expecting ps4/xbox main titles on a mobile device, I think you made an error of judgement and should sell your switch.
Otherwise enjoy and get thrilled at the idea that finally, with games like Octopath being a blatant demonstration that a rush for always more graphics and always more scripted action isn't the only way, we might get more switch exclusives like that in the future.


----------



## MK73DS (Aug 20, 2018)

x65943 said:


> But for those of us who bought the wiiu back in 2012 and the switch at launch - it continues to feel like a kick in the face for sticking with Nintendo all this time.
> 
> Like - at least let us enjoy our games on the switch that we already bought. I bought Mario Kart 8 again on the switch and the fact that they didn't even add any new stages is just unforgivable. I know they didn't pretend to do anything but churn out a lazy port - however it's still just that.
> 
> $120 to Nintendo between those two games and it left a sour taste in my mouth.



Why did you buy these games if you knew they were ports ?
Switch still has a lot of exclusive good games, like SMO or XC2. I understand that Wii U owners don't like much all these ports, but the Wii U sold poorly and there are a lot of good games to sell very easely, why wouldn't Nintendo do that ?


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Aug 20, 2018)

deinonychus71 said:


> Well. First off, there -are- games that releases first on switch console (excluding pc) like Monster Boy and the Cursed Kingdom or even Hollow Knight, so it's not exactly a one way street.
> 
> And second, I think the problem is less with Nintendo (for a single company, they release a LOT of new games, let's be honest) and more with some third parties and their constant rush for horsepower and graphics.
> But the problem is here I think, people constantly compare the switch with the ps4/xbox while in fact I think it would be more fair to compare it to mobile gaming. Whether you like it or not, Nintendo does not care about competing with the Xbox and PS4, it's by design and advertised as such. People who understand that and bought a switch knowing that are happy with what it does: Ports and Nintendo exclusives.
> ...



I think you've missed the point entirely. Even when compared to any of Nintendos past consoles, the Switch is a HUGE port machine in comparison. You're saying that people bought a Switch knowing full well that there would be very few retail exclusives and should just accept the fact that it receives first and foremost, ports of old games. I don't believe that people bought a Switch with that mindset, expecially with Reggie telling us all that the Switch would not repeat the Wii U's struggles. When in fact, it's worse. Outside of sales. But I feel the much stronger sales were only because of being told it wouldn't have those shortcomings. Leave PS4 out of things for a moment. The Switch has THE weakest exclusive library to date of any Nintendo console. That in itself is a huge problem for many people.



MK73DS said:


> Switch still has a lot of exclusive good games



A lot? That's quite the overstatement.


----------



## deinonychus71 (Aug 20, 2018)

D34DL1N3R said:


> I think you've missed the point entirely. Even when compared to any of Nintendos past consoles, the Switch is a HUGE port machine in comparison. You're saying that people bought a Switch knowing full well that there would be very few retail exclusives and should just accept the fact that it receives first and foremost, ports of old games. I don't believe that people bought a Switch with that mindset, expecially with Reggie telling us all that the Switch would not repeat the Wii U's struggles. When in fact, it's worse. Outside of sales. But I feel the much stronger sales were only because of being told it wouldn't have those shortcomings. Leave PS4 out of things for a moment. The Switch has THE weakest exclusive library to date of any Nintendo console. That in itself is a huge problem for many people.
> 
> A lot? That's quite the overstatement.



I don't miss the point, I just happen to disagree.
Mostly, not to mean any offense, but I think hundreds of brand new releases per console is a thing of the past. A past where games weren't as expensive to make while still being sold $60 (a price that should have been increased by now), where ports, lootboxes, GaaS weren't a thing. In this past companies could make games faster because they had a smaller scope, and they were doing it, but we're living a more modern age where big games have to involve hundreds of people for a 15h ish experience. There's very few giant publishers and they swallowed every promising studio (or almost) to focus on triple AAA, which doesn't leave much beside indie games.

In this era, at least I think we can agree that -all- the consoles have a huge library of ports. It's not a Nintendo exclusive thing. All companies port their games. You got the bioshock collection here, uncharted collection there, god of war collection, many version of Street Fighter V and this is not going away.

The Wii U struggle was the lack of appeal. There was no killer feature (the only feature being the gamepad, poorly marketed and not that great). The switch has full mobility. Where the Wii U didn't actually have a lot of killer games, the Switch already has a few (BotW, Xenoblade Chronicles 2, Mario Odyssey, Smash and Pokemon coming) and many more killer games announced for later. With that -alone- the switch already surpassed the Wii U.
And I listed the games a few days ago but I can do it again: 1/2 switch, ARMS, Splatoon 2, Xenoblade 2, Kirby, Mario Aces, Mario Odyssey, Labo
With Smash, Mario Party, Pokemon Let's Go, Pokemon Core games, Metroid 4, No More Heroes (forgot its name), Yoshi releasing either this year or probably next year. 
And BoTW, no matter what some people say, was release AT THE SAME TIME as the Wii U version, which makes it just as valuable as the Wii U version.
And I didn't count third party exclusives like Rabbid and Octopath. Didn't even count Fire Emblem Warriors just because it's on 3DS, but the switch version is clearly the one to play.
I'm sorry, but it's neither the weakest library nor is it repeating the Wii U struggles. It hasn't even been 2 years.

Also let's not forget that the switch will get a game that is an absolute love letter to nostalgic gamers and that has more content than any modern game with all their dlcs.

We'll have to agree to disagree, I guess.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Aug 20, 2018)

deinonychus71 said:


> We'll have to agree to disagree, I guess.



One thing I will certainly disagree on is that the Switch has already surpassed the Wii U in terms of "good" exclusives. And if we are going to include the PS4 in the discussion, the PS4 has a steady flow of NEW exclusives in addition to any ports it receives. The Switch does not.


----------



## deinonychus71 (Aug 20, 2018)

D34DL1N3R said:


> One thing I will certainly disagree on is that the Switch has already surpassed the Wii U in terms of "good" exclusives. And if we are going to include the PS4 in the discussion, the PS4 has a steady flow of NEW exclusives in addition to any ports it receives. The Switch does not.


And that's because big publishers are obsessed with triple AAA that requires a beast to run a game.
Instead of spitting on the switch for its lack of third party exclusive (because third party exclusive ARE the problem, not first party), it is why it's REALLY important that games like Octopath become a success. So that publishers feel more entitled to finance exclusive games for all kind of gamers, instead of the so called "pro gamers".
In an ideal world, there would be just as many games for high end consoles than low end. Indies are successful today because there's next to no big name developers on the (technical) "low end" market.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Aug 20, 2018)

deinonychus71 said:


> And that's because big publishers are obsessed with triple AAA that requires a beast to run a game.
> Instead of spitting on the switch for its lack of third party exclusive (because third party exclusive ARE the problem, not first party), it is why it's REALLY important that games like Octopath become a success. So that publishers feel more entitled to finance exclusive games for all kind of gamers, instead of the so called "pro gamers".
> In an ideal world, there would be just as many games for high end consoles than low end. Indies are successful today because there's next to no big name developers on the (technical) "low end" market.



None of it takes away from the fact that it receives more ports than anything else. That is the problem people have. If there were more "Octopaths", people wouldn't have nearly as much of an issue. I'll say it one last time. People have an issue because it receives PRIMARILY ports. End of discussion.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Aug 20, 2018)

D34DL1N3R said:


> None of it takes away from the fact that it receives more ports than anything else. That is the problem people have. If there were more "Octopaths", people wouldn't have nearly as much of an issue. I'll say it one last time. People have an issue because it receives PRIMARILY ports. End of discussion.


Test the waters before you dive in first. Nintendo back porting in a log from a failed console on to a successful one is a smart tactic. Bringing popular games people either missed out on or passed for one reason or another is a smart tactic. You all can cry about Ports all you want. We'll see original titles soon enough.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Aug 20, 2018)

Memoir said:


> Test the waters before you dive in first. Nintendo back porting in a log from a failed console on to a successful one is a smart tactic. Bringing popular games people either missed out on or passed for one reason or another is a smart tactic. You all can cry about Ports all you want. We'll see original titles soon enough.



The problem with that statement is that it's not only Wii U titles. For example, 11 bit studios just anounced 4 of it's games are being ported to the Switch. Some people keep missing the entire point. The problem people have is that the Switch is *PRIMARILY* a port machine. *PRIMARILY*!!! Did you catch that??? *PRIMARILY*?!?!?!?! It doesn't matter if they are 1st party titles or 3rd party titles. The majority for the Switch library are ports. C'mon. What is so incredibly hard for people to understand about this & why do some people try so hard to defend it in a way that makes it seem like they are in complete denial about it? It's a fact. Whether or not a person is okay with it is a different matter altogether. The facts still remain. I'm done with this conversation. The rest of you can continue on if you wish. Cheers.


----------



## deinonychus71 (Aug 20, 2018)

D34DL1N3R said:


> The problem with that statement is that it's not only Wii U titles. For example, 11 bit studios just anounced 4 of it's games are being ported to the Switch. Some people keep missing the entire point. The problem people have is that the Switch is *PRIMARILY* a port machine. *PRIMARILY*!!! Did you catch that??? *PRIMARILY*?!?!?!?! It doesn't matter if they are 1st party titles or 3rd party titles. The majority for the Switch library are ports. C'mon. What is so incredibly hard for people to understand about this & why do some people try so hard to defend it in a way that makes it seem like they are in complete denial about it? It's a fact. Whether or not a person is okay with it is a different matter altogether. The facts still remain. I'm done with this conversation. The rest of you can continue on if you wish. Cheers.



Nobody is denying that there are a lot of ports, I think we're really talking about different things.
I started replying cause I get tired of people complaining as soon as they read the word "port". It's just stupid. There are lots of good reasons to port a game.

I don't deny that there are a lot of ports, I just don't think it's bad at all. And I totally believe that people bought and will buy the switch "primarily" for its exclusives. Aka for Ultimate, the Pokemon games, and yes, BotW.
And the biggest exclusivity of all: *Mobility*.


----------



## Noctosphere (Aug 20, 2018)

deinonychus71 said:


> Nobody is denying that there are a lot of ports, I think we're really talking about different things.
> I started replying cause I get tired of people complaining as soon as they read the word "port". It's just stupid. There are lots of good reasons to port a game.
> 
> I don't deny that there are a lot of ports, I just don't think it's bad at all. And I totally believe that people bought and will buy the switch "primarily" for its exclusives. Aka for Ultimate, the Pokemon games, and yes, BotW.
> And the biggest exclusivity of all: *Mobility*.


I totally agree
I'm tired of those childs saying "Portendo"
Most of the time, it's third party games
So it's not Nintendo's decision...


----------



## CoolStarDood (Aug 21, 2018)

I personally think NSMBU was a solid game, but I think a NSMB switch with the NSMBU levels and challenges as a bonus.


----------

